# Tree - 7 shot vertical stitch



## petach (Nov 9, 2013)

Warley Place, Brentwood, Essex. 30ft or so tree. 7 shots vertically at 70mm on a 70-300L on a 6D




7 Shot Stitch (vertical) by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Vossie (Nov 22, 2013)

Auch. This hurts my eyes. Contrast and color much too harsch for my taste. Sorry...


----------

